# Idaho 2009/10



## GMCjim (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's a couple I got from the first big snow we had in McCall. About 17" in 36 hours of straight snow. Then a couple of 2" snows followed by a little melting. Made the snow heavy. Can't quite compete with akboss for stunning pics, but central Idaho does have its pretty spots too.

Pic #1 - My neighbor has a steep driveway that she just couldn't wait to try before it was plowed.

Pic #2 - At 8", I cleaned off the left side. The right couldn't stack higher with falling off.

Pic #3 - My 96 GMC and the $500 Fisher I got last year.

Pic #4 - Some stacking with the tractor

Pic #5 - Payette Lake at one of my customer's houses


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Great pics buddy! I love that GMC.. 500 for that Fisher great deal.Nice set up.Let it Snow.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

that last pic with the lake is absolutely gorgeous.

take some more.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I love McCall. My family has a summer home there. Great place!!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

What Deere you running?


----------



## GMCjim (Jan 28, 2007)

It's a 2007 3520 cab with a 74" Farm King blower on back. Hate the neck ache, but love having the ability to blow or push.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Send that last pic into the Weather Channels photo contest. You might come away with a nice camera or 2500 dollars. Just my advice...


----------

